# buen provecho



## SOLARIN

¿Cómo puedo expresar en inglés "buen provecho"? Gracias.


----------



## bofico

_Enjoy your meal!_ or simply _enjoy!_

(I kid you not, more commonly we say _bon appétit!_, ...lo cual es triste pero cierto).


----------



## VenusEnvy

Bofico: Can I assume that when you say "we" you mean North Americans/English speakers?....


----------



## bofico

Yes, you can assume that.


----------



## Maru

Is it a usage to say “bon appétit/enjoy your meal” for you English speakers. I mean, is it a good manner to say it for any formal/informal meal?  There are some countries that don’t have this usage, I believe.

Please correct me... Thanks in advance!


----------



## jacinta

It is usual in restaurants.  Waitpeople will say "Enjoy your meal" after bringing a meal to the table more regularly than "bon apetit".


----------



## Maru

jacinta said:
			
		

> It is usual in restaurants.  Waitpeople will say "Enjoy your meal" after bringing a meal to the table more regularly than "bon apetit".



Then, I can conclude that people who are eating together don’t say “enjoy your meal or bon appetite” for each other…


----------



## Pearl

I usually say: "Have a nice meal!" to others.

I hope that is correct


----------



## Maru

Pearl said:
			
		

> I usually say: "Have a nice meal!" to others.
> 
> I hope that is correct




¿En España?, pregunto si es costumbre en U.E. o Inglaterra decir "buen provecho, buen apetito", etc.


----------



## Celeste

My mum keeps on saying Buen provecho! when she begans to  eat until every one  sitting at the table replies to her: Gracias!, same to you!
In some peoples opinion, it  is not really good maners

Here is an extact from the net
Quoted:
" The Bottom Line You deserve to eat well, too. 
Buen Provecho. A simple, two-word phrase that the English language does not seem to be able to cope with. Not only there is no literal translation, but all equivalents fall short as well. Pity, really, especially if you consider that most other languages have their own version of the expression. "Guten Appetit," say the Germans. "Bon Appetit" is the French term. Smaller languages are not left behind, either. Slovak, which is spoken by fewer people than there is English-speakers in the New York metro area say "Dobru chut." It all means the same - wishing that the person you told it to finds the meal tasty, pleasing and enjoyable. Even beneficial, were we to follow the literal translation of "provecho". As it happens, English is the only major language that does not have such a phrase. 
Unquoted"


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Interensting excerpt, Celeste.

In Spain, "buen provecho" is more commonly used nowadays by the person who is bringing you the meal. We also say it when we step into a house/dining room and we find someone eating. It is a polite way to say "there's no need for you to interrupt your meal just because I turned up in the middle of it". I feel this use is beginning to disappear, though I personally find it quite polite.


----------



## el_novato

In this kind of question , I think the native  english speakers are the experts.  But, Bofico, bon appétit is french.  Solari is asking in your idiom, not in your  acceptance of foreign expressions .... but, it is good example, only tell Solari "it is a foreign expressions",  and for that reason is sad for you. For us it is important that all of you (native  english speakers) say when you are using an slang of acceptance of foreign expressions .

Bofico,  What is your meaning of "Dime con quién corriges, y te diré quién eres".  

Another question, what is "I kid you not".

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shirleyfolgar

Buenas tardes, ¿quisiera saber cómo se dice "buen provecho" cuando uno termina de comer sus alimentos y cómo tendrían que responder los demás?

Gracias.


----------



## esance

Hello,

Imagino que con el enlace que te ha proporcionado funnydeal tendrás la solución a tu pregunta, solo una cosita, normalmente "buen provecho" se dice al inicio de las comidas no al final.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Vicki

Hay diferentes costumbres.

En Guatemala, por ejemplo, al terminar de comer, se suele decir "Muchas gracias", a lo cual se responde «Buen provecho».

Espero que sea de ayuda. Saludos.


----------



## funnydeal

En México también, en algunas ocasiones.


----------



## ixoxe

¿Quiero saber cómo digo después de cenar, buen provecho en inglés?


----------



## Mita

Hola, ixoxe y bienvenida al foro: 
Para hacer una pregunta que no tiene relación con el tema que se está tratando, debes crear un hilo nuevo (New thread). 
Espero que algún moderador rescate tu pregunta y cree uno nuevo, ahí probablemente sí te van a responder. .
También es bueno que, antes de hacer tu pregunta en un nuevo hilo, trates de buscar la respuesta en el diccionario de esta misma página. Esto es lo que dice acerca de "buen provecho": http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=provecho
Espero que te sirva; saludos

P.D.: Por cierto, la gente no dice "buen provecho" ANTES de comer? (yo no sé, porque no uso esa expresión).


----------



## KateNicole

A veces decimos "bon apetite" (a lo mejor no lo escribí bien).  Aunque esa palabra no es inglesa, de vez en cuando si se llega a usar esa expresión.  También se puede decir "enjoy!".


----------



## Mita

Es bon appetite.  (Sale en la definición de WR).


----------



## rquiros

Hola, en Costa Rica decimos "buen provecho", o simplemente "provecho" justo antes de empezar a comer, a lo cual se responde "gracias"...
En inglés he escuchado que se dice "Enjoy your meal"... Saludos.


----------



## mayita

Hola a todos:

En México se acostumbra que cuando alguien va a ir a comer o esta comiendo algo y tú no decir *(¿?)*"Buen provecho" o simplemente "provecho", ¿hay alguna forma de decir algo así en inglés? Gracias.


----------



## VenusEnvy

En inglés, se dice Enjoy! o Bon appetite!
Aunque el segundo es francés, lo dicen acá también.


----------



## mayita

¡¡Gracias!! ¡Lo estrenaré ahora mismo!


----------



## adrix

Mmm, debo decir, que enjoy es un verbo que necesita de un objeto directo... y en el caso de no disponer de uno..., se usa un pronombre reflexivo. En este caso sería "Enjoy yourself". Es obligatorio ponerlo  por lo menos, eso me han enseñado. Saludos.


----------



## VenusEnvy

adrix said:
			
		

> mmm debo decir, que enjoy es un verbo que necesita de un objeto directo...


No en todos los casos. En el caso de arriba (que mencioné) no tiene un objeto.



			
				adrix said:
			
		

> y en el caso de no disponer de uno... se usa un pronombre reflexivo. En este caso sería "Enjoy yourself". Es obligatorio ponerlo  por lo menos, eso me han enseñado.


Sí, hay casos así, cuando enjoy puede funcionar como un verbo reflexivo. Pero, en el caso de "buen provecho", no.


----------



## adrix

Ummm, no sé... a mí me han recalcado mucho ese tema en la escuela de idiomas... por ejemplo la frase: "pásatelo bien" igualmente sería "enjoy yourself"

En el caso de "Que disfrutes de la fiesta" sería "Enjoy the party" y claro, en este caso no hace falta el reflexivo.

Por cosas como éstas te quitan muchos puntos en un examen... por eso yo ya lo hago siempre


----------



## BasedowLives

Normalmente, si tú eres mesero o eres el que ha hecho la comida, simplemente dirías,  "enjoy".

Pero si quieres decirle a alguien "que aproveche" puedes decir "enjoy the meal/food".


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

adrix said:
			
		

> Ummm, no sé... a mí me han recalcado mucho ese tema en la escuela de idiomas... por ejemplo la frase: "pásatelo bien" igualmente sería "enjoy yourself"
> 
> En el caso de "Que disfrutes de la fiesta" sería "Enjoy the party" y claro, en este caso no hace falta el reflexivo.
> 
> Por cosas como éstas te quitan muchos puntos en un examen... por eso yo ya lo hago siempre


 
Así como lo mencionas en "pasar un buen tiempo" si necesitas el pronombre para establecerse como frase.

Para desear "buen provecho" es más que suficiente decir "enjoy!" --_sin embargo, sí es expresión idiomática..._


----------



## adrix

Bueno  sea como sea... la verdad es que si sé que no voy a fallar poniendo un reflexivo cuando no haya otra cosa o no se te ocurra otra cosa... pues lo pongo

De todas formas gracias por tu aclaración


----------



## María Gabriela

¿Existe esta expresión en inglés para cuando encontramos a alguien comiendo?


----------



## Masood

Decimos "Bon appetite"..., ¡lo robamos del francés!


----------



## destiny33

*S*e utiliza la expresión francesa 'bon appétit'.


----------



## María Gabriela

¡¡¡Gracias, Masood y destiny!!!
El protocolo indica que esa expresión ("Buen provecho") no debe utilizarse, por eso busco una en otro idioma..., ahora sé que sólo contamos con *Bon appetit! *MERCI!


----------



## Andaluciana

Hi friend! Thanks for your reply.

Kisses for you.

Respecto to "Buen provecho" the answer is: Enjoy your *meal*. We see soon...


----------



## steffiegomez

En México se dice al principio y al final de la comida. Saludos.


----------



## Andaluciana

¡Hola, Steffanie! En España se dice al principio de la comida, no en ambos casos, por ejemplo, si llegas a una casa y están comiendo, tu dices: Que aproveche o buen provecho, es decir, no tiene que ser justo antes de comer, puede darse también en este caso.

Un besote desde Córdoba, Andalucía.


----------



## jinti

The link that Funnydeal posted is a good one. 

As posts in that link mention, you can say _Enjoy_ or _Enjoy your m_e_al_ or _Bon appetit_. The answer would be _Thanks_ or _Thank you_ or _Thanks, you too _(if the other person is also eating). But I would just add that we often don't say any set phrase at all, and it is not considered impolite.

If you interrupt someone's meal, you can just say something like "Oh, I'm sorry. Go ahead and eat/enjoy your meal." 

But you don't have to repeat any particular phrase each time you sit down to eat with someone. They're not expecting it, so they don't miss it when you skip it.


----------



## Railway

I've also heard (correct me if I'm wrong) that it isn't really polite use any of this expressions in English. It's, how can I say it, a bit low class. Is this true?


----------



## jinti

Railway said:
			
		

> I've also heard (correct me if I'm wrong) that it isn't really polite use any of this expressions in English. It's, how can I say it, a bit low class. Is this true?


 
I don't think there's anything impolite or low class about it. Not that I'm from the upper class myself, but I can't imagine that telling someone to enjoy his/her meal would be considered "inculto". But let's wait and see whether anyone out there disagrees with me.


----------



## cirrus

Jinti I am with you a hundred per cent on that one.  In Britain we don't really have an established set phrase for this.  If I have cooked a feast and we are all sat at the table eagerly eyeing the food in front of us, I tend to say enjoy or tuck in. Sometimes you'll come across people saying bon appetit.


----------



## El Caribeño

"Enjoy" or "Enjoy your meal" would be the closest equivalent, but in my experience it's used mainly in restaurants, not in the home setting, unlike "buen provecho."  If someone who doesn't normally cook prepares a meal they may say "I hope you like it" or some other 'disclaimer' like "I hope I didn't put too much salt" or "Let me know if it's too sweet," etc.


----------



## vergueishon

Quiero aclarar algunas de las dudas que uds. han tenido en cuanto al uso de "bon apetit" o "enjoy (your meal)" en ingles norte americano. Aunque se usan ambas expresiones, el uso de cada cual es limitado. Ambas se diferencian por el contexto en el cual se usan.

"Bon apetit" se usa en EU con poca frecuencia. Yo lo usaria frente un grupo de gente grande, por ejemplo en la cena del dia de gracia ("Thanksgiving"), o durante la noche buena, eso si, antes de servirse la cena o comida. Esto no quiere decir que la frase no tenga otro uso, pero mas bien que aunque si se usa es muy limitada su aplicacion en ingles. Yo se lo digo de vez en cuando a otra persona que veo sentada comiendose su almorzito a solas. Claro, tambien se pudiera usar en el momento de irse uno de un restaurant a gente sentada en otra mesa cercana (este uso, en comparacion a la costumbre de muchos paises en latinoamerica, nunca se ve en EU) o al dejar uno la mesa despues de una cena privada. Sin embargo, es raro escuchar esta frase en este sentido.

Como lo habia dicho un posteador anterior, "enjoy (your meal)" lo usan mas que nada mesoneros/as, es decir, la gente que le atiende a uno en un restaurant. Ahora, tengo que decir que yo nunca he escuchado "Enjoy (your meal)" justo antes de empezar a comer, sea almuerzo, cena, etc. Mas bien lo he escuchado en el momento en que se retire alguna persona de la mesa, o al pasar alguna mesa uno saliendo de un restaurant (suponiendo que la gente en la mesa este actualmente comiendo algun plato). El uso de "enjoy (your meal)" es mas comun que "Bon apetit". Al mismo tiempo, "enjoy (your meal)" lo usan casi siempre los/as mesoneros/as.

Bueno, espero que esto ayude aclurar algunas de sus dudas.


----------



## tonyray

Creo que tiene razon vergueishon. Quisiera agregar que figura tambien una diferencia de clases socioeconomicas en cuanto al uso de "Enjoy your meal" y "Bon appetit." Es muy comun escuchar "bon appetit" entre la clase alta y adinerada en EE.UU. "Bon appetit" se considera la forma mas formal.


----------



## Donpayin

¿Cómo se dice "buen provecho" en inglés?

Gracias.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Bon appetit....enjoy your meal!


----------



## Donpayin

Thank you very much.


----------



## laura flores

Perdonen existe en ingles la frase "Buen Provecho" y es correcto utilizardo a la hora del Lunch


----------



## Filomeno's brother

¡Hola, Laurita!... I think you can say "*Bon appetit!*", though it doesn't sound very English, does it? Ah, también puede ser "*Enjoy your meal!*"
Eso sí, creo que se dice antes de comenzar a comer.

¡Saludos!


----------



## AlMansour

Yup, Bon appetit and enjoy the meal are perfect.
More colloquial: enjoy the grub!! (VERY informal )


----------



## Marta Castillo

Hola! Me parece que más que una cuestión de palabras es una cuestión de situaciones. Las expresiones que se mencionan, todas posibles, probablemente las diría un camarero/una camarera, aunque 'Bon appetit' más bien sugiere alguien que pasa mientras otro está comiendo. En mi experiencia, nadie sentado a la mesa conmigo en países de habla inglesa lo ha dicho. Sería bueno tener la opinión de un hablante nativo.


----------



## elbeto

Hola. Yo lo pregunté una vez a un cuasi nativo y me dijo que el equivalente a "buen provecho" sería "bon appetit." Lo que nunca pregunté es la situación en que se acostumbraba decir.


----------



## AlMansour

You're right. no se suele decir NADA.
Sino, basta con un comentario de tipo "mmmm, que buena pinta" o algo parecido.
Lo de "bon apetit" etc.. suele decirse con una mueca/ un poco de humor (quizás mucha gente ni se da cuenta que lo hacen !). Pero vamos, tambien hay gente (no conozco muchos) que "say grace" / rezan para dar gracias etc..


----------



## Xerinola

Hola:
Yo pensaba que se decía "enjoy your meal"...vaya... 

Saludos
X:


----------



## AlMansour

Dear Xerinola,
no seas  !
a ver si me explico mejor:
claro que se dice "enjoy your meal" a veces tambien.  Lo único es que NO es TAN común (casi obligatorio aquí !)que en Spain.

Saludos,
AlMansour


----------



## Xerinola

Capisco!
Ok, es que yo me pensaba que era más común decirlo...
Bueno, mira, hoy he aprendido algo nuevo.
Saludos y gracias por la explicación.

X:


----------



## chepe jones

También es mas o menos común cuando uno tiene invitados empezar una comida con un brindis.  esto generalmente viene de otras culturas, así como  "cheers" (británico) o "salud" (español/italiano) o "slainte" (escocés), pero también se puede decir simplemente "to your good health." Después de un brindis, no es poco común agregar "enjoy your food." Hay una gran variedad de angloparlantes en norteamérica y algunos sí lo decimos algunos no.


----------



## Juan Alberto Fernández

VenusEnvy said:


> Bofico: Can I assume that when you say "we" you mean North Americans/English speakers?....


 
*No, he is not. You are assuming incorrectly my friend. When he said 'we', he is refering to those like him, that don't know the proper translation of "Buen Provecho" to English. *


----------



## ChicaCanadiense16

¿Se usa "Buen Provecho" en El Salvador y otros países hispánicos a la mesa de la cena antes de comen?

¿O es una otra expresión?


----------



## elcielo

ChicaCanadiense16 said:


> ¿Se usa "Buen Provecho" en El Salvador y otros países hispánicos a la mesa de la cena antes de comen?
> 
> ¿O es una otra expresión?


 
Good eating!  Enjoy your meal!


----------



## sunce

En España se usa la expresión que tu comentas y también "qué aproveche".


----------



## Julie_UM

ChicaCanadiense16 said:


> ¿Se usa "Buen provecho" en El Salvador y otros países hispánicos a en la mesa de la cena antes de comer?
> 
> ¿O es una otra expresión?


 
En Argentina, "buen provecho" se usa cuando por ejemplo se llega a la casa de alguien, a un restaurant, etc y hay otras personas comiendo. Se les dice "¡Buen provecho!". I think in English you say "Enjoy your meal!", right?

También usamos la misma expresión cuando alguien eruta/eructa (burp/belch). What do you say in such situations in English?


----------



## dicky

We have the costume to say "BUEN PROVECHO" when we finish some food, specially in the lunch or dinner.
I would appreciate your help if you tell me  how to say in English: Buen provecho.
Thanks a lot
Bye


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola.

Bon appetite!
Enjoy your meal!


Saludos.


----------



## Silkesil

Buenas, 

Este hilo ha aparecido en WR muchas veces, échale un vistazo. ¡Saludos! 

Buen provecho


----------



## rholt

Here in Venezuela, I hear it used as, "Eat well" or "Eat hearty". 
and more often at the beginning, or when entering where people are eating.


----------



## dicky

Thanks everybody.
Bye


----------



## Julie_UM

I'm going to answer to myself, though I still haven't got the answer. 
Yesterday I was watching a series and after a guy belched, another one said "Your virtue". Is it because of the context of the episode - which I don't know - or do you always say "Your virtue" after someone burps?
Thanks for any answer.


----------



## ECOMPIANI

En México se llega a decir antes o despues de comer....


----------



## Arrius

No Englishman or American would say "Your virtue" here (after a belch), or in any other context except literally (Tu/su virtud). I don't think we Brits would normally say anything here (though the Germans would vulgarly say "Prost!"). There is a cultural difference, and we consider that others' digestions are not of our concern and only waiters and cooks say "I hope you enjoy your meal" in hope of a tip. To express "que aproveche" to people we are actually dining with, we do not even have an English expression , but might sometimes use the French "Bon appétit!". 
When someone belched in my family he (for it was only the men) might say "Pick the bones out of that!", but that was in our idiolect, extremely vulgar,  and we may well have been unique in this respect.


----------



## i heart queso

Your virtue, nunca he oído.


----------



## Perdido

Jaja  Nunca he escuchado que alguien le dice "Your virtue" a otra persona despues de un eructo.  No tengo ni idea por qué salió así en ese programa.  Normalmente, no decimos nada (como si no hubieramos oido nada ya que el bastante mal educado) o decimos "Excuse you" (que suele conllevar algo de desaprobación en el tono).  

Espero que te ayude.

Saludos.


----------



## keeling

Julie_UM said:


> I'm going to answer to myself, though I still haven't got the answer.
> Yesterday I was watching a series and after a guy belched, another one said "Your virtue". Is it because of the context of the episode - which I don't know - or do you always say "Your virtue" after someone burps?
> Thanks for any answer.


 
Us british guys don't say "Your Virtue"

We'd say: -

1.) "You know in Arabia, it's_ polite_ to burp after your meal"
2.) "You filthy pig"
3.) "If one comes out of the other end, you'r out of here"
4.) "I've managed to stop my dog doing that you know"
5.) "Good for you old chap, we can't let the girls have there way with everything now can we"


----------



## aguadillana

Julie_UM said:


> En Argentina, "buen provecho" se usa cuando por ejemplo se llega a la casa de alguien, a un restaurant, etc y hay otras personas comiendo. Se les dice "¡Buen provecho!". I think in English you say "Enjoy your meal!", right?
> 
> También usamos la misma expresión cuando alguien eruta/eructa (burp/belch). What do you say in such situations in English?


 

Yo diría: Ugh! Gross!
jijijiji


----------



## Arrius

*1.) "You know in Arabia, it's polite to burp after your meal"* (*keeling*)
That is a myth: I spent 14 years in Arabia and nobody ever burped audibly at table, or rather on the carpet, however much they stuffed themselves. It is the inhabitants of the Indian Subcontinent who are much given to belching - poor dears, they can't help it because of all that spicy food.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Julie_UM said:


> En Argentina, "buen provecho" se usa cuando por ejemplo se llega a la casa de alguien, a un restaurant, etc y hay otras personas comiendo. Se les dice "¡Buen provecho!". I think in English you say "Enjoy your meal!", right?
> 
> También usamos la misma expresión cuando alguien eruta/eructa (burp/belch). What do you say in such situations in English?


It may added that in Argentina when somebody comes in while people are eating and says _*buen provecho*_, out of formality he may be asked _*¿si gusta? = if you would like? *_(to share)


----------



## aguacate

Better out than in


----------



## Julie_UM

Thanks to you all!


----------



## Camilo1964

Hola

No sé si es una costumbre venezolana exclusivamente, pero muchas personas distinguen entre _*Buen Apetito*_ (que se dice cuando se va a comenzar a comer) y *Buen Provecho* (que se dice cuando alguien llega y ve a otros comiendo o recién terminando de comer).

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## jram7941

_Quote:_​_Originally Posted by *Juan Alberto Fernández:*_​_*No, he is not. You are assuming incorrectly my friend. When he said 'we', he is refering to those like him, that don't know the proper translation of "Buen Provecho" to English. *_​Dear Juan Alberto,

I think *VenusEnvy* was actually assuming well: Bofico seems to be from Austin, TX, and more than this he "validated" the assumption as well... 

Best Regards,
Xavi


----------



## Hotu Matua

I have had business dinners and business lunch many times with native English-speakers, and for all I remember, I have never heard any particular expression said by any of us in about 90% of the times. We just start eating. In the remaining 10% someone has said "Bon appetit".

I have commonly heard waiters saying "Enjoy your meal" in restaurants.


----------



## hfpardue

In the United States we normally say "Enjoy your meal". We understand Bon appétit, but it sounds a little hoity-toity. You will come across as snooty in my neck of the woods .


----------



## alexhinojosamx

Hello, how can I reply to someone (very appropriate form) when they say: "Hi, I just came from lunch".

In Spanish we say "Buen provecho", but I don´t know in English.


----------



## Moritzchen

Please, take a look here.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

When someone has returned from lunch it seems too late to wish him bon appétit, etc. I'd say (if a reply seemed necessary) "How was it?", "Did you enjoy it?" etc.


----------



## JB

¿Es verdad que, en México, Uds. dicen *Buen Provecho* después de la comida?   Si es verdad, ¿que quiere decir?


----------



## Mate

In Argentina we usually say "buen provecho" right after serving a meal and before eating it.



> Buen Provecho. A simple, two-word phrase that the English language does not seem to be able to cope with. Not only there is no literal translation, but all equivalents fall short as well. Pity, really, especially if you consider that most other languages have their own version of the expression. "Guten Appetit," say the Germans. "Bon Appetit" is the French term. Smaller languages are not left behind, either. Slovak, which is spoken by fewer people than there is English-speakers in the New York metro area say "Dobru chut." It all means the same - wishing that the person you told it to finds the meal tasty, pleasing and enjoyable. Even beneficial, were we to follow the literal translation of "provecho". As it happens, English is the only major language that does not have such a phrase.


http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=4891&postcount=10


----------



## langalejandro

Mateamargo said:


> In Argentina we usually say "buen provecho" right after serving a meal and before eating it.
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=4891&postcount=10



In Spain: "¡Que aproveche!"

Saludos,

Ale


----------



## alexhinojosamx

jbruceismay said:


> ¿Es verdad que, en México, Uds. dicen *Buen Provecho* después de la comida? Si es verdad, ¿que quiere decir?


 
quiere decir que tu le deseas que la comida le sea provechosa y saludable a su organismo. saludos!


----------



## LaReinita

Yes, in English, we don't have our own way to express this, or do we?  I think we have permanently borrowed "Bon Appetit" from the French.


----------



## wy8928

-Como Puedo Expresar En Ingles "buen Provecho"
Gracias         

Hello,

In Northern California the custom is to begin a meal without any direct initiation between diners. One instead shows interest and validation of what the other person has ordered. After the meal has been set it's common to hear "that looks good!" or "great! lets eat!". It is the waiter who will always say "Enjoy your meal/Have a nice meal". Outside of ethnic restaurants waiters normally use standard English.

Cheers!


----------



## fpcreator2000

El ingles no tiene una frace equivalente a "Buen Provecho." No existe en la lengua. Bon Appettit es puro frances y pocos anglos usan esa frace (por lo menos en la EE.UU.) No todos los lenguages poseen un equivalente a esa frace. Un ejemplo es japones, antes the comer se dice "Idetakimas", pero la frace no es dirijida an ningun individuo. Significa "Voy a comenzar a comer." I despues de terminar de comer hay otra frace pero no me llega a la mente ahora mismo. Lo mejor que uno puedes decir depende en la situacion. Si esta en una casa the una amistad o familia, puedes decir "Thank you for the meal" o "Thank you for the wonderful meal". Lo puedes decir antes o despues de terminar de comer. Significa "Gracia por la comida" o ""Gracias por esta comida maravillosa." Tambien se puede decir "Enjoy the meal" pero es bueno decir eso cuando tu eres el(la) servidor(a), el(la) cocinero(a) o si es dirijido a un visitante.  

Yo creciendo en la Republica Dominicana, cuando alguien venia de visita en medio de una comida. la gente comiendo dice "A buen tiempo!" y el visitante reponde con "Buen provecho." Por eso me encanta mi prima lengua, español, porque como la mayoria de las lengua romanticas, tiene fraces formales para cualquier evento. Otro ejemplo la diferencia entre tu y usted. Usted es mas formal, aunque esa palabra no se usa cuando hablando con niños porque la palabra implica edad. Mucho de lo que era formal a ido desapareciendo del lenguaje. El formal de tu y Vos es Usted (aunque la palabra ustedes no lo es) pero en tiempos antiguo "Vos Merced" era la otra frace especial (probablemente usada solamente para officiales del reino, incluyeno el Rey). La palabra significa "Your Grace." El plural de Merced es Mercedes, pare el curioso.

Lo siento si hay errores en my discurso, LOL pero el español era mi primera lengua y despues el ingles. Como toda mi educacion secundaria e  universitaria fue en la EE.UU, el alreves es ahora lo que es.


----------



## paoloric

perdón, ¿pero no será " enjoy your meal" en lugar de "enjoy tour mail"?


----------



## donbeto

Hola paoloric y bienvenido al foro. ¿A cuál mensaje refieres? Claro que debe ser _your meal _en vez de _tour mail_.

Saludos.


----------



## Kernel64

En muchas regiones es costumbre decir "muchas gracias... buen provecho...permiso" al terminar la comida y levantarse de la mesa.

Por lo que veo en este hilo, no hay una forma concreta de expresar "buen provecho" al final de la comida.

Evidentemente no es posible usar "enjoy your meal" al final.

¿Existe alguna expresión usada al final de la comida (a parte de thanks o thank you) para "buen provecho"?


----------



## i heart queso

Kernel64 said:


> En muchas regiones es costumbre decir "muchas gracias... buen provecho...permiso" al terminar la comida y levantarse de la mesa.
> 
> Por lo que veo en este hilo, no hay una forma concreta de expresar "buen provecho" al final de la comida.
> 
> Evidentemente no es posible usar "enjoy your meal" al final.
> 
> ¿Existe alguna expresión usada al final de la comida (a parte de thanks o thank you) para "buen provecho"?



No se me occurre nada así. Como los demás han señalado, por lo general no tenemos costumbre de desearle buen provecho a la gente antes de comer. Aún menos la tenemos después de comer. La única cosa que se me ocurre sería "that was delicious!" o algo por el estilo, para apreciar la comida y expresar nuestra satisfacción. Pero no es asunto nuestro cómo los otros van a digerir la comida, jajaja.


----------

